# Suche gute MTB Schuhe für Kombipedale



## togro74 (14. Juni 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei von Flat auf Klick Pedale (Tatze two face) umzustellen. Ich bin also auf der Suche nach
guten Schuhen welche gleichzeitig für Klick Systeme geeignet sind aber auch noch guten halt auf der Flat Seite der Pedale bieten. Hintergrund ist einfach dass ich wenn es technisch schwieriger wird nicht fest
fixiert sein möchte. Vieleicht ändert sich dies noch Stand jetzt ist es so. Mir ist natürlich klar dass ich
hier Kompromisse eingehen muss. Ich hatte jetzt schon mal den Spezialized 2fo cliplite am Fuß. Dieser hat mir sehr gut´gefallen bis ich auf einem Flat Pedal stand. Hier hat man dann doch recht wenig halt.
Ich wäre dankbar für eure Erfahrungen. Bitte jedoch keine 5/10 vorschlagen, ich habe die Freerider Pro, ein super Schuh aber der saugt Wasser wie ein Schwamm und wird nicht mehr trocken.

Meine Anforderungen
- geeignet für Klick Systeme
- griffige Sohle für Flat
- noch gute Geheigenschaften 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Ptech (14. Juni 2019)

Das Problem ist halt, dass Du gerade beim technischen Fahren kompromisslos gut auf den Pedalen stehen solltest. Du handelst dir hier ein zusätzliches Problem ein, das eigentlich unnötig ist. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mir an der Stelle einen Kompromiss antuen würde.
Aber vielleicht gibt es ja tatsächlich eine Kombi aus Kombipedal und Schuh, die sehr gut funktioniert? Wobei Du dich beim Pedal schon festgelegt hast.
Meine Meinung: Wenn unbedingt Kombipedal, dann mit zwei Paar Schuhen.
Aber das war ja nicht die Aufgabe !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KungFuChimp (15. Juni 2019)

Also ich bin mit meiner Kombi Ion Rascal + Crankbrothers Double Shot 3 ganz zufrieden!

Hatte im Vergleich auch die Five Ten Kestrel Lace an. Die Sohle ist potentiell griffiger aber etwas härter beim abrollen. Zusammen mit dem (bei mir) fehlenden Fersenhalt konnte ich nicht angenehm dami gehen.


----------



## togro74 (15. Juni 2019)

Ptech schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass Du gerade beim technischen Fahren kompromisslos gut auf den Pedalen stehen solltest. Du handelst dir hier ein zusätzliches Problem ein, das eigentlich unnötig ist. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mir an der Stelle einen Kompromiss antuen würde.
> Aber vielleicht gibt es ja tatsächlich eine Kombi aus Kombipedal und Schuh, die sehr gut funktioniert? Wobei Du dich beim Pedal schon festgelegt hast.
> Meine Meinung: Wenn unbedingt Kombipedal, dann mit zwei Paar Schuhen.
> Aber das war ja nicht die Aufgabe !


Danke für Deine Einschätzung. Dass es ein Kompromiss wird ist mir klar. Ich fahr jedoch auch sehr gern Bergauf, und rein von der Zeitanteil ist man dann halt z. B. 4 Stunden hoch und keine Stunde runter unterwegs. Hoch möchte ich eben die Click Vorteile mitnehmen.
Die Tatze Pedale haben auf der Flat Seite massig Fläche und 14 Pins. Mit den 2 Schuhen wär ne Option wenn ich wirklich mal Shutteln sollte.
Gruß Tom


----------



## togro74 (15. Juni 2019)

KungFuChimp schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner Kombi Ion Rascal + Crankbrothers Double Shot 3 ganz zufrieden!
> 
> Hatte im Vergleich auch die Five Ten Kestrel Lace an. Die Sohle ist potentiell griffiger aber etwas härter beim abrollen. Zusammen mit dem (bei mir) fehlenden Fersenhalt konnte ich nicht angenehm dami gehen.


Danke, 
werde die Rascal mal testen
Gruß Tom


----------



## schaaf-ww (16. Juni 2019)

Ich bin eine Zeit lang die Kombi Double Shot 3 mit Northwave Enduro gefahren, da ich die gleichen Bedenken hatte wie du.

Da ich allerdings mit den Klickies nie richtig warm geworden bin, bin ich wieder zurück zu normalen Flats...


----------



## togro74 (16. Juni 2019)

....ja Northwave hab ich auch auf dem Schirm, hier alerdings den outcross 2 Plus


----------



## fone (18. Juni 2019)

Mit den Cleats unten an der Sohle steht man auf der Tatzenseite immer schlecht, schön auf dem Mittelsteg. 
Oder verhaken sich die Cleats in den Aussparungen der Tatze two Face?. 
Dann lieber ganz eingeklickt oder ganz flat.

Aber probiers' aus. Muss vermutlich jeder selber raus finden.


----------



## Florent29 (18. Juni 2019)

Außerdem hast du auf dem Trail immer genau die Seite oben, die du gerade nicht brauchen kannst. Und genau dann wenn du den Grip brauchst, hast du keinen.

Aber muss wirklich jeder selber wissen. Ich kann nur ganz entschieden von den Dingern abraten.


----------



## jim_morrison (18. Juni 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Außerdem hast du auf dem Trail immer genau die Seite oben, die du gerade nicht brauchen kannst. Und genau dann wenn du den Grip brauchst, hast du keinen.
> 
> Aber muss wirklich jeder selber wissen. Ich kann nur ganz entschieden von den Dingern abraten.


Florent, welche Pedal-/Schuhkombi fährst du beim Prime?
Gruss Jim


----------



## Florent29 (18. Juni 2019)

jim_morrison schrieb:


> Florent, welche Pedal-/Schuhkombi fährst du beim Prime?
> Gruss Jim



Ganz gewöhnliche Shimano SPD mit kleinem Käfig, die billigen unzerstörbaren...und Schuhe hab ich je ein Paar Fiveten Hellcat, Fiveten Kestrel Boa und Shimano SH-MT90.

Für Schnee und Eis oder  extremen Schlamm wechsle ich gelegentlich auf Flats, dann nutze ich Superstar Nano X Pedale und Fiveten Freerider ELC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danimaniac (29. Juli 2019)

togro74 schrieb:


> Danke,
> werde die Rascal mal testen
> Gruß Tom


Und, bist du zufrieden? Ab sich finde ich den Schuh super. Top bequem, klasse Schnürung plus Klett, aber:
Habe meine cleats ziemlich mittig montiert und komme beim ausklicken (mallet e) ständig an die Kurbel.


----------



## KungFuChimp (29. Juli 2019)

Bin wie oben beschrieben auch sehr zufrieden!
Bei meiner Kombi (Ion Gr. 41, Crankbrothers Double Shot 3) hab ich aber bei mittiger Platzierung der Cleats noch Platz nach innen zur Kurbel und überlege die Cleats noch leicht nach aussen zu setzen…


----------



## togro74 (30. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
wollte zuerst etwas fahren bevor ich hier mein Fazit ziehe. Nun habe ich gut 400km hinter mir. Schuh ist es nun doch der Spezialized 2fo cliplite.
In Verbindung mit den Tatze Pedalen hatte dieser dann doch sehr guten Grip. Mein Plan war dann dass ich diesen Notfalls bei meinem Straßenrad nehm falls ich mit dem Grip nicht klar komme. Nach den nun 400km auf Trails S1 - S3 bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi. Vom Gefühl habe ich zu der vorherigen Kombi Five Ten Freerider Pro mit HT Flat  EVO MAG 02 wenn überhaupt nur minimale Gripverluste.
Die Tatze Two Face sind schon hochpreisig aber Qualitativ echt Top! 
Auch die Geschichte mit dem erwischen der richtigen Pedalseite klappt recht gut und wenn es doch mal nicht passt eine halbe Kurbelumdrehung dann stehen die richtig. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Florent29 (30. Juli 2019)

togro74 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wollte zuerst etwas fahren bevor ich hier mein Fazit ziehe. Nun habe ich gut 400km hinter mir. Schuh ist es nun doch der Spezialized 2fo cliplite.
> In Verbindung mit den Tatze Pedalen hatte dieser dann doch sehr guten Grip. Mein Plan war dann dass ich diesen Notfalls bei meinem Straßenrad nehm falls ich mit dem Grip nicht klar komme. Nach den nun 400km auf Trails S1 - S3 bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi. Vom Gefühl habe ich zu der vorherigen Kombi Five Ten Freerider Pro mit HT Flat  EVO MAG 02 wenn überhaupt nur minimale Gripverluste.
> Die Tatze Two Face sind schon hochpreisig aber Qualitativ echt Top!
> ...



Sorry, aber dann fährst du damit auch kein anständiges Gelände, wenn du auf der falschen Seite Grip hast.


----------



## togro74 (30. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber dann fährst du damit auch kein anständiges Gelände, wenn du auf der falschen Seite Grip hast.


Hey Florent,
glaub Du hast das was falsch verstanden. Auf der falschen Seite hab ich natürlich keinen Grip. Und bevor es irgendwo gröber runter geht schau ich auch ob ich die richtige Seite hab. Für mich ist es in Summe ein guter Kompromiss da es meine Anforderungen (Hintergrund ist einfach dass ich wenn es technisch schwieriger wird nicht fest fixiert sein möchte.) sehr gut erfüllt. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## Florent29 (30. Juli 2019)

togro74 schrieb:


> Hey Florent,
> glaub Du hast das was falsch verstanden. Auf der falschen Seite hab ich natürlich keinen Grip. Und bevor es irgendwo gröber runter geht schau ich auch ob ich die richtige Seite hab. Für mich ist es in Summe ein guter Kompromiss da es meine Anforderungen (Hintergrund ist einfach dass ich wenn es technisch schwieriger wird nicht fest fixiert sein möchte.) sehr gut erfüllt.
> Gruß Tom



Häh?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## togro74 (30. Juli 2019)

Hey Florent,

ich versuch es noch mal...ich denk mal mit der falschen Seite meinst Du wenn ich auf der Klickseite steh und nicht eingeklickt bin...ist natürlich nichts..stimm ich Dir zu. Sonst wie oben beschrieben


----------



## Florent29 (30. Juli 2019)

togro74 schrieb:


> Hey Florent,
> 
> ich versuch es noch mal...ich denk mal mit der falschen Seite meinst Du wenn ich auf der Klickseite steh und nicht eingeklickt bin...ist natürlich nichts..stimm ich Dir zu. Sonst wie oben beschrieben



Nein, mit der falschen Seite meine ich, wenn du mit Klickschuhen auf der flachen Seite stehst.


----------



## togro74 (30. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Nein, mit der falschen Seite meine ich, wenn du mit Klickschuhen auf der flachen Seite stehst.


Egal wie wir nun falsch definieren, das funktioniert bei mir ganz gut. Die Trail Kategorie habe ich auch mit S1 - S3 beschrieben also ist auch klar
wo ich damit unterwegs war. S4 - S6 brauch ich selbst nicht unbedingt (wenn das nach Deiner Definition anständiges Gelände ist).
Das Tatze Pedal hat eine sehr große Fläche und die Pins sind so angeordnet dass diese nicht im Bereich des Cleat sind evtl. klappt es daher ganz gut. Egal wie ich will Dich ja nicht überzeugen umzusteigen. Wenn wir hier verschiedener Meinung sind ist dem halt so. Ich denke fachlich und sachlich habe ich alles gesagt...ab jetzt wird es nur noch Glaubenskrieg...und hier halte ich mich raus. 
Gruß Tom


----------



## schaaf-ww (31. Juli 2019)

Florent29 schrieb:


> Nein, mit der falschen Seite meine ich, wenn du mit Klickschuhen auf der flachen Seite stehst.



Die Spezialized F2O sind ja keine XC-Schuhe mit Kunststoff-Sohle.
Damit sollte man auch auf der "Nicht-Klick-Seite" der Pedale einigermaßen Grip haben...


----------



## togro74 (31. Juli 2019)

Genau....mit XC Schuhen wärs ne Katastrophe


----------



## togro74 (31. Juli 2019)

So noch das Pedal...


----------



## togro74 (18. September 2019)

So...
ich finde es immer ganz gut wenn man am Schluss noch einmal ein Fazit zieht. Ich hatte nun die Kombination von den Tatze Two Face und den
Specialized 2fo Schuhen schon oft im Einsatz, darunter auf einem Alpencross (Albrecht Route). Ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit. 

- Die Schuhe eine Woche durchgehend am Fuß und doch auch einige Schiebe und Tragepassagen hinter mir, nie hat etwas gedrückt, keine      
  Blasen, super Fußklima...top. 

Der Grip auf de Tatze (Flat Seite) ist für mich vollkommen ausreichend, ich hatte keine Situation wo ich weggerutscht wär oder ähnliches
Natürlich muss man etwas schauen dass man die richtige Seite hat...geht aber auch ganz gut

Für mich ein sehr guter Kompromiss

Gruß Tom


----------



## kfetzer (17. November 2020)

KungFuChimp schrieb:


> Also ich bin mit meiner Kombi Ion Rascal + Crankbrothers Double Shot 3 ganz zufrieden!
> 
> Hatte im Vergleich auch die Five Ten Kestrel Lace an. Die Sohle ist potentiell griffiger aber etwas härter beim abrollen. Zusammen mit dem (bei mir) fehlenden Fersenhalt konnte ich nicht angenehm dami gehen.


Hi hätte das prinzipiell mit den *FIVE TEN KESTREL LACE* und der Tatze Two Face gepasst ohne dass  die  Cleats am Schuh überstehen? Hat hier jemand Erfahrung ob man mit montierten Cleats am Kestrel auch auf einem "normalen" Flatpadel" fahren kann.


----------



## kfetzer (17. November 2020)

togro74 schrieb:


> So...
> ich finde es immer ganz gut wenn man am Schluss noch einmal ein Fazit zieht. Ich hatte nun die Kombination von den Tatze Two Face und den
> Specialized 2fo Schuhen schon oft im Einsatz, darunter auf einem Alpencross (Albrecht Route). Ich bin mehr als zufrieden damit.
> 
> ...


Hi hattes du auch die Kommt Tatze Two Face mit 5Ten Kestrel Lace probiert?


----------



## togro74 (17. November 2020)

Hi,
leider nicht. Die 5ten waren bei mir raus. Ich hatte die vorher mit flat (nicht die Kestrel..glaub pro irgendwas)im
Prinzip top Schuhe, wenn die jedoch mal nass waren wurden die ewig nicht trocken. Daheim am Trail OK aber beim Alpencross möchte ich nicht 2-3 Tage mit nassen Füßen rumfahren

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

